# jake california new dr2 2010



## 19Db1 (Feb 25, 2010)

:shade:hello from jake california 

new to archery but i just brought a dr2 2010 plain to get it in one week with averything on it can't wait to get it


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 19Db1. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## URBINA (Nov 2, 2009)

*WELCOME HOME YOU WILL LOVE IT HERE !*
:band::drummer::guitarist2::drum:
:cheers:
i TOO AM FROM CALIFORNIA


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## nikram58 (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome! Northern or Southern California?


----------



## xshot1 (Apr 22, 2009)

welcome to AT


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------

